# Solved: What is .housecall6.6



## JCTSR (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi,

I found a folder c:\documents and settings\my first and last name\.housecall6.6. I do use Spybot search and destroy and is wondering if that is part of that program or is it something I should be concerned about? There is nothing in the Quarintine folder within that folder.

I use windows XP home edition service pack 2


----------



## JCTSR (Mar 20, 2007)

hi,

I did a search online and discovered that .housecall6.6 is a folder that is installed on your hard drive when you use trend-micro's online scan. So I guess I answered my own question lol. But thanks anyway.


----------

